# Selling my E30 Convertible in Florida. Listed in the Bimmerfest classifieds



## Scgay1966 (Dec 11, 2020)

E30 1992 BMW 325i convertible for sale. All original...


1992 (last of the E30s) BMW 325i convertible for sale. Two owners – both family members—from new White with dark blue roof and dark blue leather interior and carpet + black trim 6-cylinder, fuel injected, 5 speed manual AC, original cassette AM/FM LED stereo/radio Power roof, power mirrors and...




www.bimmerfest.com


----------

